# Raphael Varane



## Devil May Cry (27 Marzo 2013)

Classe 1993, Difensore del Real Madrid.
Un mostro!!Il miglior talento difensivo del mondo..Se continua cosi diventerà più forte di Thiago Silva.
Beato il Real Madrid!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

si sembra un mostro, e si vede che deve ancora migliorare
la Francia ha 3 giocatori che possono diventare i migliori al Mondo nel loro ruolo (Varane, Pogba e Niang) tutti e 3 non hanno manco 20 anni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si sembra un mostro, e si vede che deve ancora migliorare
> la Francia ha 3 giocatori che possono diventare i migliori al Mondo nel loro ruolo (Varane, Pogba e Niang) tutti e 3 non hanno manco 20 anni


Niang è grezzo assai ma con Varene e Pogba hanno due grandi giocatori da subito con grandissimi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Niang è grezzo assai ma con Varene e Pogba hanno due grandi giocatori da subito con grandissimi margini di miglioramento.



si Niang deve migliorare ancora tantissimo, mentre gli altri 2 sono prontissimi...soprattutto Pogba


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Marzo 2013)

Poi dicono che Mourinho non sa lavorare con i giovani... rotfl non ci ha messo 2 secondi a silurare il suo connazionale pepe e mettere varane titolare


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Il ragazzo è molto bravo, nonostante abbia grandi margini di miglioramento. Però c'è da dire una cosa, quando è stato preso era un ragazzino che commetteva errori su errori. Cosi come è stato per loro Marcelo. I meriti vanno al Madrid che ha lavorato sui ragazzi e li ha lanciati quando era ora di farlo. 

Questi sono gli acquisti che dobbiamo fare pure noi e con pazienza aspettarli e lavorare con i giovani.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Marzo 2013)

E' costato comunque 11 milioni eh...mica noccioline...


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Certo, non è costato poco, ma il talento c'era ed era evidente. Chiaro non era pronto per giocare con una maglia cosi pesante, hanno lavorato per farlo diventare ciò che è e sopratutto ciò che diventerà.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore mostruoso e,sopratutto,completissimo.
Acquistone del Real.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Marzo 2013)

se devo trovargli un difetto è forse la lentezza,ma poi è davvero un mostro.una coppia con thiago silva sarebbe paurosa o anche con hummels.

comunque segnatevi questi altri 2 nomi entrambi centrali francesi

Kurt Zouma centrale 18enne semi-titolare del Saint-Etienne
Adama Soumaoro del Lilla

magari in società si accorgono di uno dei 2,costano relativamente poco per ora


----------



## Hammer (27 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Poi dicono che Mourinho non sa lavorare con i giovani... rotfl non ci ha messo 2 secondi a silurare il suo connazionale pepe e mettere varane titolare



Beh dai è un fenomeno


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> *se devo trovargli un difetto è forse la lentezza*,ma poi è davvero un mostro.una coppia con thiago silva sarebbe paurosa o anche con hummels.
> 
> comunque segnatevi questi altri 2 nomi entrambi centrali francesi
> 
> ...



Lento?Non è Thiago Silva,ma in allungo non ho mai visto nessuno batterlo.Anzi,i recuperi sembrano essere una delle specialità della casa.


----------



## Devil May Cry (27 Marzo 2013)

Confermo è tutto tranne che lento..Anzi è molto veloce..Gli ho visto fare di quei recuperi assurdi..Poi mettiamoci anche che è bravo a far gol di testa..Un mostro.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Marzo 2013)

E' un mostro e poi,prendetemi per pazzo,ad ora è già il centrale numero 1 al mondo.Velocissimo,tecnico,gran classe,fenomeno,nulla da dire.


----------



## Snake (28 Marzo 2013)

lento???? WTF???? E' uno dei pochissimi difensori che ho visto negli ultimi 4 anni riuscire a recuperare Messi in campo aperto


----------



## Jino (28 Marzo 2013)

E' tutt'altro che lento, per la sua stazza è assai veloce.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Marzo 2013)

E' velocissimo, riesce a riprendere Messi in allungo. E' già tra i migliori difensori al mondo, se non il migliore vista la moria di talenti nel ruolo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A parte Varane, i giocatori migliori nel ruolo attualmente sono Thiago Silva e la coppia di centrali del Borussia Dortmund.


----------

